# Copyright......



## Southerngal (Nov 19, 2007)

Does anyone know of a good print company that will put your name on the back of the image for you?

Also, Im wanting to give something to all the local photolabs....sometime of copyright notice for them to put on file.  Im not sure what I need to include, if anyone has an example it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## JIP (Nov 19, 2007)

If you use a pro lab they will print your name on the back of the image along with a copyright.  Now I cannot guarantee that for all pro labs but the ones I have used have done that.  All you have to hope is the places where clients try to get there images scanned respect the copyright on your image.  By the way I want to say I looked at you blog and your photography has really come a long way since you started posting here Nice Job!!!.


----------

